# LeeB's Road to Recovery - and Beyond!



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

As some of you on here will be aware, I had surgery to remove part of my colon 7 weeks ago. The surgery went well and was very successful, taking out about a foot of my colon. I was left with a very neat 20cm scar down the centre of my abs and everyone has commented what a neat job they did. There's been a few complications since with my scar opening up a little, but I'm here to focus on the positives and my training progress so won't go into that just now!

Today I had my first training session in 7 weeks! 

It was very basic:

10 minutes slow walk on treadmill

3x sets x15 reps hammer grip rope curls

3x sets x15 reps standing dumbell curls

3x sets x15 reps resistance band curls

3x sets x10 reps single leg bodyweight calf press

4x sets x20 reps calf press on the leg press machine

3x sets x15 reps seated calf raise

5 minutes slow spin bike

All of the above were pretty much zero weight (for instance 2.5kg dumbbell curls) but the aim is to see how my wound copes and ease myself back in very slowly.

My diet right is actually quite good and I am eating pretty much better than ever before. I am eating roughly just under 3000 calories with about 200g protein, 300g carbs and just over 100g fats (this is a very calculation).

I'll be using this Journal to keep a log of my progress over the coming months to hopefully share some of my training with everyone on here and also to help push myself as far as possible when I do get back to 100%.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Weighed myself today and surprisingly I am only 4lb lighter than when I went into hospital.

After the first 4 days in hospital I had lost almost 20lbs!! So obviously the weight has gone back on since then... I would assume a lot of that initial weight loss would be water anyways.

Some of what I have put on will be fat of course but the calories I am eating are generally nutritious calories!

A little doms from yesterdays training which is a GREAT feeling!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Felt quite tired this morning when I woke up. I've eaten and slept just fine so put this down to maybe some toxins leaving my body after mondays training sessions and also the fact that I am actually still recovering.

Todays sessions was biceps and chest:

5 minutes slow cycle

3x sets x15 reps standing dumbell curls

3x sets x15 reps hammer grip rope curls

2x sets x15 reps EZ bar drag curls

4x sets x15 reps chest press machine

4x sets x15 reps pec dec

10 minutes slow walk on treadmill

As the weights i can use are ridiculously light, i am really going back to basics and mentally focusing on contracting the muscles!

Biceps I will be training every session over the next few months - why? my biceps are generally a poor body part for me, since just before xmas i have had some tendinitis in my right elbow so hardly trained biceps at all before my surgery. So i am using this recovery period to really focus on the biceps and the contractions and range of motion i use!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Todays training was Biceps and Triceps

Straight into the weights this morning as had arranged to look over a friend who is competing at the Hercules Olympia show this weekend - so had to get my training done quick.

3x sets x30 reps resistance band curls - first 15 reps conventional curl and second 15 reps curling accross to the opposite shoulder.

3x sets x15 reps standing dumbell curls

2x sets x15 reps EZ bar curls drag curls - each set supersetted with 10x reps of drag curls

* i switched from an outer grip to an inner grip and then back to an outer grip for these 3 sets.

3x sets x15 reps tricep pushdowns

3x sets x15 reps tricep dip machine

2x sets x15 reps tricpe kickbacks

** what an absolutely fantastic pump i had from this session!! The weights are miniscule compared to what i am capable of but really concentrating on a very slow and intense contraction actually had me close to failure (in terms of losing good form) on some of the biceps work!

Still such a buzz to be back in the gym  day off tommorrow!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay yesterday was a day off. Went to see a friend in the morning, had a small lunch as was rushed to get to my hospital appointment in the afternoon, then immediately after I had docs and hospital apps for both my kids - followed by a 20 minute walk around morrisons.

By the end of all that i was feeling VERY wiped out!! I should have been taking things easier... felt crappy for the rest of the day, saw a pal who I've been prepping for some shows (hes currently 4 weeks out and looking bang on).

All in all for someone who is still recovering from major surgery - not really a rest day! lol

So today i have woken feeling a little de-hydrated and headachey! So... another rest day, this time sitting around the house with my feet up watching films.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

7 weeks and back to training was very good. Will be following your progress. Good luck to you mate :smile:


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Cheers mate! It's still all very light and easy... I'm trying to approach it like I am going for a few nifty fifties sessions!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Today was biceps (again) and shoulders.

I was a little unsure of what shoulder exercises i would be able to do as most involve lifting a weight above my head! Luckily i managed okay 

3x sets x15 reps EZ bar curls - each set supersetted with 15x reps of drag curls

* i switched from an inner grip to an outer grip and then back to an inner grip for these 3 sets.

3x sets x15 reps bent over dumbell concentration curls

3x sets x15 reps standing dumbell curls

3x sets x15 reps single arm shoulder press machine

3x sets x15 reps single arm rear delts using the pec dec machine

2x sets x15 reps single arm side laterals (sat on a bench and leaning against a slight incline - to take my core out of the movement)

All great again today.

I've had a little blood show through part of my dressing today which hasnt happened for weeks - i did stretch earlier and felt a little tug.... I get the dressing changed tommorow afternoon anyway so will monitor until then.

When i say my wound, my large 20cm scar is all healed (on the outside at least), i currently have a 1cm wide hole in my abdomen which is about 1.2cm deep which is packed and dressed. I think i may have just disturbed the packing when i stretched! heres hoping!!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I know its easier said than done...but take it easy bud.

It's good to see you getting back to it, I'm guessing that the main restrictions with training are anything that presents too much intra-abdominal stress, or presents a stretch to the abdominal wall.

What amendments have you had to implement to your diet?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Cheers Neil mate. Yeah taking it easy isnt always as straight forward as you would think! :/

Spot on with regards what I can do in the gym. Basically anything which involves the core I have to stay away from and look to isolate everything as much as possible. Which basically means keeping the weight as low as possible - if i feel anything at all in the abdominal area (even just a muscle contraction not a pain) i either stop or drop the weight to zero. I'm actually training at a different gym, just so that its an environment I am in control of and dont fall back into an old routine or feel a pleb around people who would normally see me lifting heavy weights! So theres no pressure for any progress!

Had my dressing changed today and as I had expected, as the wound is closing up it had pushed the packing slightly out so 'discharge' was absorbed into the dressing. Its closed up 2mm in depth since friday afternoon and a couple of mm either side too so is healing really well! The nurse seems to think i should expect more blood on the dressing but doesnt need to see me for 10 days now (previously every 3rd or 4th day) so that kind of puts my mind at rest.

Todays session.... LEGS!! not quite hardcore:

5x sets 30x reps leg extension (missing out the top 20% of the extension)

3x sets x15 reps single leg bodyweight calf press

3x sets x20 reps single leg calf press on the leg press machine

my biceps today i would describe as "numb" so did one tri-set:

x15 reps standing dumbell curls

x15 reps standing dumbell curls - across the body to opposite shoulder

x15 reps EZ bar drag curls

A day off tomorrow and more films and TV i think!


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

take it slow and steady mate.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

As its a day off training i thought i would instead share some of the youtube i have been watching!

With being off work just now im tending to watch alot! lol

todays favourite is:


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay so today was back!

3x sets x15 reps single arm seated row machine

3x sets x15 reps lat pulldown (pulling to behind the neck)

3x sets x15 reps straight arm cable pulldowns

I was really happy to be able to find 3 movements i can do without feeling the abdominal area at all - with the abs being the opposite side of the core i was expecting to really struggle!

for biceps i did:

3x sets x15 reps standing dumbell curls

3x sets x15 reps single arm preacher curls - all 3 sets were performed with zero rest.

Biceps are now just numb so i think thats enough of a shock over the past week and a half so i will give them at least 5 days rest now!

Todays online viewing has been:






This was made by Tania George, wife of Paul George and both i think will be at BodyPower on the Extreme Stand! There's some really great videos of Paul on Youtube if anyone wants to gain some insight into a competitive and successful person and sportsman!

Finally.... Gutted about the Ultimate Warrior!! R.I.P.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Thought today i would see what i can comfortably do in terms of cardio and heart rate, only for 5 - 10 mins. The best i could do on the treadmill was 110bpm., which is about 5km an hour speed. Any faster a walk than this and it felt awkward trying to be aware of my abdominal area.

I'm currently in what I would say is the worst shape of my life (which is understandable) so may start taking some progress pics from next week - not sure if i will post them on here or not just yet!

From wednesday next week i will be 2 months post surgery, with the recovery period being "2 to 3 months" i feel like i am getting somewhere!  this last few days i have felt alot more flexible and even managed to tie my shoe laces without attempting strange contortionist positions this morning!! ha

Today I trained chest and triceps:

3x sets x15 reps pec dec

5x sets x15 reps chest press machine

3x sets x15 reps tricep pushdowns

3x sets x15 reps tricep dip machine

3x sets x15 reps tricep kickbacks

Felt alot easier today and much less tired afterwards too!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Another rest day today - when i say rest... i mean food shopping, which includes supermarket, butchers, fruit and veg wholesalers with my wife. I really should be working this "I'm still not recovered from surgery" thing lol.

Speaking of food, here's a rough idea what i am currently eating... every day isnt the same, so this is a very rough guide:

Meal 1 = Oats (made with milk, sweetener, flavouring and raspberrys), large glass of milk.

Meal 2 = Protein shake (mixed with a greens powder) & Piece of fruit.

Meal 3 = Chicken (slow cooked with herbs and ground pepper), sweet potato (oven baked and again with herbs and ground pepper), Carrots, Cauliflower, Broccoli. With a small amount of gravy.

Meal 4 = Chicken sandwich (same chicken as previous meal) types of breads differ (morrisons 5 bread buns for a quid) with salad.

Meal 5 (same as meal 3) = Chicken (slow cooked with herbs and ground pepper), sweet potato (oven baked and again with herbs and ground pepper), Carrots, Cauliflower, Broccoli. With a small amount of gravy. large glass of milk.

This is more of a target perfect day than a strict diet and I also add the occasional treat (today was a chocolate shortbread type bar between meals 2 and 3 and some tortilla chips with meal 4). Also sometimes meal 3 will be swapped for a protein shake and fruit. If i have time at the end of the day i will add in:

Meal 6 = Natural Yoghurt mixed with a scoop of protein powder - frozen for 45 minutes and then eaten like ice cream.

Right now this is too many calories for what i need, but the main thing for me right now is recovery so I'm not worrying about it! I do have a good appetite, but at the same time I'm a fussy eater - i like to eat alot of the foods i like but not too much else! Prior to having the surgery, my digestion wasnt great, I would often feel full for hours after a meal so would go sometimes 5 and 6 hours, which would result in me really craving sugary foods... and them eating them. It seems since the surgery my digestion is how a 'normal' person would be!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Shoulders and calves today:

3x sets x15 reps single arm shoulder press machine

3x sets x15 reps single arm rear delts using the pec dec machine

3x sets x15 reps single arm side laterals (sat on a bench and leaning against a slight incline - to take my core out of the movement)

1x set of 21's side laterals using the resistance bands

3x sets x15 reps single leg bodyweight calf press

3x sets x15 reps single leg calf press on the leg press machine

the shoulder training was much easier today in that i felt much less need to be careful with my midsection, the times i had to adjust myself moving was easy and much more natural.

another positive note, i had an extended (20 mins) slow walk on the treadmill at the end of my session. Heart rate after 10 minutes was 120bpm which i am very happy with as it means the cardio is worthwhile doing for burning some level of fat.

Stumbled accross the following Youtube video - its a clip i have already seen from the 2014 Olympia press conference with Jose Raymond talking about his freaky physique. Its a must see if you havent already seen it:






Like this post if you watch it!!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Todays session was quads and biceps followed by 20 minutes cardio:

4x sets 30x reps leg extension

2x sets 15x reps single leg horizontal leg press

the leg press felt wrong as i didnt want to bend my knee all the way up in case it placed pressure on my abdomen. The leg extension was much more natural than last week and i upped the weight to about 3x what i did last week.

For biceps i decided i wanted alot of sets and exercises:

2x sets 60 rep curls using the resistance band - supersetted with 15x reps tricep pushdowns... to get the blood into the whole arm area.

3x sets 15x reps drag curls

3x sets 15x reps hammer curls using a rope/cables

3x sets 15x reps concentration curls

3x sets 15x reps dumbell curls

had a lovely pump in the biceps after this!!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Did 20 mins cardio this morning. Going to aim to do that every day if possible at least until i am back at work.

Everything is getting so much easier now - even just reaching down to pick things up from the floor is feeling natural now and I'm not getting tired at all.

Had my dressing changed again today and the 'hole' in my stomach is really small now, just less than 1cm deep and under 0.5cm wide. It all looks a little odd as theres still a kind of concave dint of skin about 3cm wide around it and the hole is currently more central than my belly button!! lol

I was joking with the nurses that I'll be like the scaramanga of belly buttons but they didnt get it (he had 3 nipples)!

The nurses are brilliant, going back to my bearded lady youtube clip the other day - im like the circus attraction when i go in there... they all come and say hello and have a look at my scar!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Today i did back and also decided to do a little traps and hamstrings.

I decided a bit of extra volume would be a nice way to add a little extra intensity without any heavy weights:

6x sets x15 reps standing row - this is basically me standing in front of the chest press machine and pulling - actually got a really good hit on the lower lats!! 

6x sets x15 reps single arm low pulley row

6x sets x15 reps lat pulldown (pulling to behind the neck)

2x sets x15 reps straight arm cable pulldowns

6x sets x15 reps shrugg machine

6x sets x15 reps seated leg curl


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Chest and Triceps today and again the plan was to use a lot of volume:

6x sets x15 reps pec dec

6x sets x15 reps chest press machine

5x sets x15 reps incline press on smith machine

The pec dec worked fantastic and i got a good feeling and pump in my chest! The chest press on the other hand... using next to no weight it was possible to feel the movement only in my chest, using any more weight than that my shoulders and triceps totally took over and the machine barely hit the chest (so i gave up on chest there). So when i went on to incline smith press again all i could feel was shoulders and tris. I think this could partly be not lifting enough weight, but i didnt want to push it - but also its quite an old machine and i dont think its particularly setup correctly.

I havent been training in my normal gym lately as i wanted to be in a different environment whilst i recovered - im feeling confident enough to go back to my usual gym and train alongside my regular training partner so will be doing this from next week... we wont be doing the same exercises and sets though, just training the same split and at the same times initially.

Due to the chest press being a bit of a let down, the pump it gave me in my triceps meant i had a brilliant triceps session:

6x sets x15 reps triceps pushdown

6x sets x15 reps triceps kickbacks

6x sets x15 reps behind the neck triceps extensions (single arm)

3x sets x15 reps skull crushers

quite tired today and have found it hard to stick to a clean diet - but i have done as its easter tommorrow and we are going to a family do - which will be my weekly cheat day!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Today was just 30 minutes cardio. I've stuck to a good diet the last week, today we go to the in laws for an Easter Buffett... Well it would be rude not to indulge myself! 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Yesterday was a day off my normal diet and i had some nice buffet food at the in laws and a pizza along with my easter egg!

woke up today feeling like i had drank 10 pints!! yukk!

I was considering doing shoulders and biceps today - but the doms from my chest and triceps session a couple of days ago is still really bad, so i plumped for legs... again high volume:

9x sets x30 reps leg extension

followed by 2x sets very slow reps to allow maximum time under tension (i didnt count the reps - just waited until my quads were on fire!)

that was it for quads, hams was pretty much idfentical:

9x sets x15 reps leg curl

followed by 2x sets very slow reps


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Just another half an hours cardio today. Was hoping for some serious doms in my quads... Unfortunately not the case. I think 30 reps are just too high.

On a more positive note, the swell on my stomach was less this morning and I get my wound dressing changed in the morning 

My insides are clearly working much better... As the kids are back at school today I thought I would give my old meal times routine a try even tho I am not at work. Normally would-be ready for meal 3 by about 2pm... Today I had finished it at 11.45 lol. I had meal number 5 at about 5pm so it's looking like I will hit 7 meals quite easy today.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay first up today was my dressing changed at the local hospital... all improving and looking really good! Once its fully healed i may upload some "progress pics" of the wound lol

Straight from the hospital and to the gym to train Biceps and shoulders and again volume was the order of the day:

3x sets 30 reps resistance band curls

3x sets 15 reps concentration curls

6x sets 15 reps hammer curls on the cable pulley - this was supersetted with 3x sets of triceps pushdowns to get alot of blood into the arms!

6x sets 15 reps EZ bar drag curls

6x sets 15 reps single arm dumbell curls

* i know alot of people will say this is way too many sets - but the weight is still very light and im concentrating mainly on getting good hard contractions within the muscle, which i seem to struggle with (especially on biceps) when using a heavy weight!

shoulders was:

6x sets x15 reps single arm shoulder press machine

6x sets x15 reps single arm rear delts using the pec dec machine

6x sets x15 reps front raises using a small barbell

6x sets x15 reps rear delt pulls using a rope attachment on the pulleys * not sure what the exact name of this exercise is.

Pump in the gym was really good and muscles felt full and red hot for hours after the session!

Didnt do any cardio as was staaaaarving and also was going to do some shopping with the wife this afternoon, plus had a 20 minute walk on the beach this evening!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

30 mins cardio this morning.

feel quite tired today, i would assume this is a combination of a lot of volume yesterday and also its 4 days since my cheat food - i normally find the 4th day quite hard for some reason.

was considering having a high carb day tommorrow (day 5) to kick up the metabolism. But then realised my carbs are still quite high (about 320g - protein about 300g).

I think i am going to go ahead with the high day and see what the results are. I know i am losing bodyfat as i can see in the mirror (theres ALOT of fat to see) and my swolen stomach is coming down quite quick now.

I may also incorporate a lower day in there too but ill see how the high day works first!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Anther day off training today - still did 30 minutes cardio this morning. Decided to pass on the treadmill and drove down to the beach instead (5 mins drive) the weather was really wet and foggy so quite enjoyed it lol

Had a high carb day - around the 470g mark (roughly 3700 calories). wasnt too difficult, little bit of stomach bloating after meals but no loss in appetite - think thats another pass mark for the colon recovery 

Also weighed myself today 14 stone 10lb, which is exactly the same weight i was before i had my op!

Finally tonight, had a last look over my good friend Randall Green (former member on here) who is competing in a show at the weekend. I have helped prep Randall for all his shows the last few years and also taught his grandson martial arts so its such a buzz to see him hitting the shape he is in just now! Will try get some photos of the show!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Today was Back and Triceps:

5x sets x15 reps seated row machine

5x sets x15 reps straight arm cable pulldowns

5x sets x15 reps single arm low pulley row

5x sets x15 reps lat pulldown (pulling to behind the neck)

3x sets x15 reps pulldown machine with under arm grip

5x sets x15 reps triceps pushdown

5x sets x15 reps skull crushers

5x sets x15 reps behind the neck triceps extensions (single arm)

5x sets x15 reps overhead rope extensions


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Missed my update yesterday, i did train traps and calves but cant remember the exact sets and exercises just now (yawn).

Spent the day at the local Mr. Tyneside show where the guy i prepped won his class (masters over 50's). Didnt get any photos as was covered in tan half the day. It was a good class but not amazing and in my opinion a very easy win for him. A bigger test at the Nabba north britain this coming sunday but everything is looking good as we held back for this show. He also did the overall 'Mr Tyneside' class which is an open class (any height, any weight and from anywhwere) in which he was a good 4th and pushed very close for 3rd. This was a very tough class with two former ukbff british champions.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Go Lee! I wish I had launched myself into training after my first surgery, unfortunately they left it so long it took me about 8 months to recover fully... Then I exercised my jaw by stuffing my face after months of no food oops!!

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh I've been exercising the jaw alright!! lol soooo many people saying to me yesterday "what the f%^& have you been doing?" haha

having an appetite but being sedentary is a recipe for disaster!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah it is! I remember being terrified to eat, this sounds a bit wrong but I'm sure you'll get it. I wasn't allowed fibre for 12 weeks after surgery so when I went home dosed up to the high heavens on tramadol I was eating nothing but eggs, fish and rice. After months of no food it was DELICIOUS, but I was terrified to eat (going to loo 30 times a day before this). I had to actually ask my mum who was nursing me how many times a day a normal person goes to the toilet... Crohnie problems haha 

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Trained quads yesterday... well quads and hams but the gym i was at only had a lying leg curl - which didnt feel comfortable!

Quads was basically...

17x sets (yes seventeen lol) x15 reps leg extensions

3x sets x25 reps very light leg press

3x sets x10 reps bod weight squats

3s sets x8 reps lunges

had very bad doms in my quads today 

cardio today was 30 mins before breakfast walking down the beach and also a 40 minute walk with my wife this afternoon.

also had my dressing changed today and i am fully healed where the hole in my stomach was!  i have some plaster type things to keep on there for a few days as the skin has only just come up so i have to be careful not to scratch it!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

So today it was p*ssing down so rather than cardio along the beach i did 30 mins on the treadmill at the gym! Im a wuss lol

Tonight i trained biceps and chest.

Biceps were:

8x sets 15 reps hammer curls on the cable pulley - this was supersetted with 3x sets of triceps pushdowns to get alot of blood into the arms!

5x sets 15 reps concentration curls

5x sets 15 reps EZ bar drag curls

5x sets 15 reps single arm dumbell curls

Chest was:

5x sets 15 reps pec dec

5x sets 15 reps flat bench press

5x sets 15 reps cable flyes

3x sets incline dumbell press - twisting the dumbells whilst pressing and squeezing at the top!

I am over the moon that bench pressing felt quite natural - was still extremely light (50kg) but at least i can lie down on the bench okay!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Yesterday i trained shoulders, triceps and calves, again all high volume and im loving the feeling i am getting whilst training!

Also yesterday, got a look at 2 lad who i am prepping for shows, the first an over 50's competitor who won a local show last week, tommorrow is the nabba north britain. He stopped his cardio last week and has been on 700 to 800 grams of carbs per day this week.... and has LOST 2lb! He was looking wicked last night and hes dropped a little more this morning after cutting water last night so really looking forward to the show!

The second is a young guy doing his first show in 4 weeks time. He is coming down nicely and holiding his muscle and shape very well!

Shoulders was:

5x sets 15x reps single arm shoulder press

5x sets 15x reps rear delt machine (pec dec)

5x sets 15x reps front raises

3x sets 15x reps single arm side laterals (leaning against a bench)

triceps was:

5x sets 15x reps triceps pushdown

5x sets 15x reps single arm triceps straighten/extension (pushing down and to the side on the cable pulleys)

5x sets 15x reps skull crushers

5x sets 15x reps single arm overhead triceps extension

Calves were

6x sets 15x reps single leg calf press machine

6x sets 15x reps single leg calf press on the leg press machine

2x sets static contractions = on the leg press holding the muscle in the pressed position for about 5 seconds then releasing for 2 seconds. Did this until the calves burned like the fires of hell! lol


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Great day at the Nabba North Britain yesterday... My guy got 1st place in the masters over 50s class.

It was a very tough class too - 10 good physiques, including 2 former winners and past universe competitors!

Next stop Nabba Britain on 21st May!

No training today cos i was knackered! lol


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay today was Back and Traps:

5x sets x15 reps seated row machine

5x sets x15 reps lat pulldown (pulling to behind the neck)

5x sets x15 reps straight arm cable pulldowns

5x sets x15 reps single arm low pulley row

5x sets x15 reps pulldown machine

5x sets x15 reps dumbell shruggs

5x sets x15 reps upright rows - close grip using a pulley

3x sets x15 reps barbell shruggs (front)


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Lee, just had a quick skim of this bud, sorry to hear about hte op but good to see you're recovering well, I'd just echo what Neil etc said and don't push to hard, goes against the grain mate but sometimes make faster progress in the long run....

Al the best

Pikey


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Cheers Pikey Mate!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Legs today and to get around the fact that ive only been able to do leg extensions (and pathetic leg press) so far i decided to train at a different gym. We are lucky enough to have Ian Morgans gym about 30 mins drive away - Ian is an IFBB pro and has one of if not THE best equipped gym in the area. Proper hardcore with all the weights you could ever need and pretty much every piece of effective equipment available!

Quads was:

8x sets x15 reps leg extension

5x sets x15 reps single leg leg press (on an actual single leg seated leg press)

3x sets x15 reps v-squat machine

5x sets x15 reps body weight squats

5x sets x10 reps lunges (leaning forward to target glutes)

hams were:

5x sets x15 reps standing single leg ham curl

5x sets x15 reps seated ham curl

im about 10 hours after training just now and my hams and glutes are throbbing and my quads arent far behind!


----------

